# East River 6 July



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Went to the East River this morning. Started at about 5:30 A.M. Didn't catch my first one till about 6:30. I saw countless Bass just cruising the shallows but they wouldn't bite too much of anything I tossed at them. I used trick worms, senkos, crankbaits, top water popper, lip less crankbaits, chatterbaits, spinnerbatits, and SK Rage Craws. The only thing they finally hit were the trick worms and crankbait. In my opinion it was not a good day--too hot. The water temp was 86. In the end I caught 11 Bass. only about 6 were keepers, the others were 12 inches and under. Gettin real tired of seeing fish I can't catch. 

Any advice on catching suspended Bass in hot water?

KsB


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

You got 11 not bad. Its hard to control the size sometimes. Maybe you should try upriver. Maybe a fluke or other jerk bait ripped hard to get a reaction strike.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Good idea on the fluke and jerk bait. I thought of using a fluke, but too lazy to dig through my box to get one out. I'm going to Academy tomorrow, any suggestions on hard jerk baits? Also, how far up river you talking? I normally have minimal luck up river. 

KsB


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i like the shad raps. havent caught one on them yet but man do they look good.  have you tried drop shotting them? i also think the fluke would be a good one. i dont use one either, but i have a couple bags lol. we should go fishing some time. i pour a 4" stick bait that works REALLY well on a 1/16 or 1/32oz jig head...wacky style...cant beat it.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Smithwick makes a good jerk bait. Can't remember the model but they are pretty good. Foxy Shad is a pretty good all-around color. Also a rapala countdown may get em too. Just remember if you can see them - they can see you. You need to back away from them and make long casts with lighter line to have a better chance at getting them to strike.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

I have some Smithwicks, but I think they are too large for matching the hatch for he East River right now. I saw Bass busting on bait fish about the size of a Rapala A-Rap. I use 10 pound test and when I see them I back off the bank and cast to them, but they just look at the bait and don't do anything. I think it's too hot and they don't want to waste the energy. 

KsB


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

KSB - let's try going up river. If you get sometime away this weekend, give me a yell. Don't forget, we are going to BPS on Wed. Amarillo


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

what about a fluke..the small one not the super fluke. i think they are about 3 inches. maybe rig them on a scrounger head or just a light jig head. i hope to get out there this afternoon or tomorrow. ill try some different stuff out and see what i can come up with.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

AP, 
Sounds good for BPS on Wednesday. Not sure if I will have time this weekend, the wife's working both days. 

KsB


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Jesse, 

I'll try the flukes next time I'm out there and see what happens. 

KsB


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

copy all. Will see you Wednesday. Amarillo


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

my deck extension is almost done. if things go well i will be out there saturday afternoon. the boat is a 16ft procraft...1983...BROWN  with an 85HP yamaha on the back. if im throwing my crankbait ill prob be in the bushes getting it out of a tree limb LOLOLOL


----------

